# Corsair RM650x... Sicherung fliegt raus.



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo miteinander, 

Ich habe mir vor gut 2 Wochen einen neuen PC gebaut und jetzt ist aber das Problem das ab und an mal die Sicherung raus fliegt. Es passiert nicht jedes mal, aber bestimmt 2-3 Mal in der Woche. Jetzt habe ich natürlich Angst dass meine Hardware dadurch beschädigt werden kann. Ich habe auch schon andere Steckdosen in der Wohnung versucht und auch eine neue Steckleiste von brennenstuhl gekauft, die Premium-Alu-Line, da ich dachte dass es vielleicht daran lag dass ich eine billigleiste aus dem Baumarkt benutzt hatte, aber Fehlanzeige.

Man muss auch erwähnen dass ich in Dänemark wohne, da ich hier zur Zeit studiere. Die Steckdosen hier haben keine Erdung und auf der Sicherung bei meinem Sicherungskasten steht "MAX. 10A", was glaube ich nicht viel ist so weit ich weiß (ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut mit Elektrik aus).

Ich wollte morgen bei Corsair anrufen um zu hören ob mehrere Leute aus Dänemark dieses Problem haben oder ob mein Netzteil defekt ist oder ob es einfach zu viel Leistung entfaltet wenn ich es einschalte und die Sicherung dafür einfach zu schwach ist. Weil wenn der PC erstmal läuft,  dann läuft er auch. Es sind nur diese 2-3 Male in der Woche wo dann die Sicherung raus fliegt wenn ich die Steckleiste betätige.

Meint ihr mein Netzteil ist defekt? oder liegt es an den max. 10A? kann die Hardware dadurch kaputt gehen?
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch ein wenig mehr Ahnung von diesem Thema und kann mir weiter helfen


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

Fliegt sie Sicherung raus, wenn du die Steckerleiste einschaltest, wo das Netzteil dran hängt oder erst, wenn du den Rechner starten willst?
Ist der Netzteilschalter immer ein?


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Also, das Netzteil mein Bildschirm und der Drucker sind permanent in die Steckleiste eingesteckt, dass heißt ich schalte diese drei Geräte immer nur ein und aus durch das betätigen des Knopfes an der Steckerleiste. Die Sicherung fliegt dann manchmal raus wenn ich den Knopf an der Steckerleiste betätige, nicht wenn ich versuche den Knopf am PC zu drücken. Und ja, der Schalter am Netzteil steht immer auf "ein".

EDIT:
Als ich den PC noch nicht hatte, hatte ich immer meinen Laptop den Bildschirm und den Drucker an dieser Steckleiste und da ist die Sicherung nicht ein einziges Mal rausgeflogen, deshalb vermute ich dass es an meinem PC liegt, da zu der Zeit als ich Laptop, Drucker und Bildschirm an der Leiste hatte, sie nie rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

Fliegt die Sicherung raus, wenn der Rechner länger aus war -- also über Nacht z.B.?
Und bleibt sie drin, wenn du den Rechner nur für wenige Stunden ausgeschaltet hast?

Klingt für mich ein wenig danach, dass der Einschaltstrom am Netzteil zu hoch ist und es dann ein Feedback gibt und die Sicherung abschaltet.
Da kannst du nicht so viel machen, liegt an der Elektrik des Hauses. 
Oder ein Netzteil kaufen, das einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer hat.


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Ja, sie fliegt raus wenn ich den Pc länger nicht eingeschaltet hatte. Zum Beispiel heute Morgen, als der PC über Nacht aus war und ich ihn dann heute Morgen einschalten wollte, ist die Sicherung sofort rausgeknallt. Und ja, Tagsüber, bzw. nach längerem Betrieb, besteht das Problem  nicht. Wenn ich den Pc nach längerem Betrieb ausschalte und dann den Schalter an der Steckleiste öfter hintereinander an- und aus schalte, passiert auch nichts.

Das ist ja ärgerlich. Man sollte meinen man hätte ein gutes Netzteil wenn man schon die 100€ zahlt, naja. Ein neues Netzteil kaufen möchte ich deshalb eher nicht.
Frage ist, habe ich Hardwareschäden zu befürchten wenn die Sicherung ab- und zu mal raus fliegt?


----------



## Noname1987 (15. Mai 2016)

Frage ist eher ob dein Stromkreis im Haus auch einen höheren FI ab kann. Du könntest mal Rücksprache mit nem/r Fachmann/frau (politisch korrekt?) halten um das zu klären. Aber BITTE hau nicht ohne fachkundige Beratung einfach ne 50A Sicherung rein


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ja auch kein Problem ab und zu eine Sicherung wieder hoch zu drücken, meine Sorge ist nur ob ich irgendwelche Hardwareschäden zu befürchten habe, wo das Netzteil ja eigentlich diverse Schutzmechanismen haben sollte und meine teure neue Steckleiste ja eigentlich auch. Wisst ihr ob ich bangen muss?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

metigel94 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich. Man sollte meinen man hätte ein gutes Netzteil wenn man schon die 100€ zahlt, naja. Ein neues Netzteil kaufen möchte ich deshalb eher nicht.



Das liegt halt an der Haus Elektrik. Da kann das Netzteil nichts dafür, dass die Sicherung so schnell auslöst.
Eventuell mal ein kleineres Netzteil kaufen. 650 Watt brauchst du wohl nicht unbedingt.



metigel94 schrieb:


> Frage ist, habe ich Hardwareschäden zu befürchten wenn die Sicherung ab- und zu mal raus fliegt?



Nein. Strom kommt ja im PC gar nicht an.

Der Stefan Payne kann dir das sicher sehr genau erklären, der kennt sich in Sachen Haus Elektrik besser aus als ich.
Einfach mal warten, bis er sich hier im Thread einfindet.


----------



## Deeron (15. Mai 2016)

Das habe ich so ähnlich auch.nur bei mir hängen 2 PCs 4 Monitore und 2 Drucker mit dem Kühlschrank auf einer Sicherung. Wenn ich eins der PC-Netzteile oder die Steckerleisten per Schalte ausschalte und ich dann nach ner Nacht das wieder an mache fliegt auch die Sicherung. Liegt an den Kondensatoren der Netzteile die sich mit der Zeit entladen und dann mit einem mal wieder geladen werden.


----------



## keks4 (15. Mai 2016)

Naja also wegen den 10A, die Formel ist ja A= W:V, das wäre bei maximaler last 650: 230=2,82 Amperé (korrigiert mich bitte falls ich die Formel falsch im Kopf habe, wäre wichtig für mich... kommt an der LAP vor  )


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Mai 2016)

Das liegt am Einschaltstrom von den 3 Geräten und der B-Charakteristik deiner Sicherung. Entweder lässt du dir dort n´ C16 Automaten einbauen, oder schaltest den PC seperat ein.



metigel94 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich. Man sollte meinen man  hätte ein gutes Netzteil wenn man schon die 100€ zahlt, naja. Ein neues  Netzteil kaufen möchte ich deshalb eher nicht.



Naja, gut liegt im Auge des Betrachters 



metigel94 schrieb:


> Frage ist, habe ich Hardwareschäden zu befürchten wenn die Sicherung ab- und zu mal raus fliegt?



Bei Billig Netzteilen könnte etwas passieren, bei dem Corsair aber nicht.

@keks4

Meinst du die Formel: P=U*I, bzw umgestellt I=P/U, ja die ist soweit richtig, allerdings kannst du die max Last nicht mit dem Einschaltvorgang vergleichen. Beim Einschalten wird alles gleichzeitig geladen (Kondensatoren), während bei max Last immer nur ein Teil geladen wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei Billig Netzteilen könnte etwas passieren, bei dem Corsair aber nicht.


Böse Zungen behaupten, dass das das gleiche ist.

Aber denk hier bitte an eine Glühbirne!
Die hauts ja auch meist beim einschalten raus. Und genau so ist es mit jeder X-Beliebigen Komponente auch -> Einschalten böse...

Nun, hier gibts 3 Möglichkeiten:
a) die fehlende Erdung ist ein gewaltiges Problem
b) der Sicherungsautomat ist nicht ausreichend oder defekt
c) das Netzteil ist defekt.

Aber von dänischer Elektrik verstehe ich relativ wenig, kenne nur deutsche


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich werde Morgen mal bei Corsair anrufen und meine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Die haben so ein Gratis austausch Projekt, bei denen die einem erst das neue Teil zuschicken, damit ich dann später erst das alte zurück schicken muss. Finde ich sehr gut!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es was anderes ist, da ich vorher auch schon meinen 230W Gaming Laptop und vieles weitere an dieser Steckleiste hatte, ohne das jemals die Sicherung raus geflogen ist. 
Ich habe vorhin etwas gelesen von Einschaltstromschutz oder so Ähnlich. Kann es sein dass dieser in meinem Netzteil defekt ist, oder das mein Netzteil dieses gar nicht besitzt? Weiß jemand wo man so etwas nach lesen kann? Bei Corsair direkt habe ich darüber nichts gefunden.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich Corsair morgen kontaktieren, damit sie mir ein Ersatzgerät schicken können. Fliegt bei diesem immer noch die Sicherung raus, dann muss ich wohl weiter forschen. Aber im Moment denke ich dass das NT der Übeltäter ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

Hast du eine Kreditkarte?


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Mastercard, ja! 
Wieso? Werden die einen Betrag einfrieren?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2016)

metigel94 schrieb:


> Ich werde Morgen mal bei Corsair anrufen


Witzbold...

Wo hast denn 'ne Telefonnummer von denen her?!
In der Dokumentation ist schonmal nix.
Und auf der Website auch nciht...

Und da darf man sich anscheinend auch noch anmelden...

Kurz:
Schick das Netzteil zum Händler und lass den sich damit rumschlagen.


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und da darf man sich anscheinend auch noch anmelden...
> 
> Kurz:
> Schick das Netzteil zum Händler und lass den sich damit rumschlagen.



Wenn ich auf diesen Link klicke : https://corsair.secure.force.com/home/home.jsp , dann kann ich mich wie du schon sagst "leider" anmelden. Hier steht dass sie von Montag bis Freitag Live Chat und telefonischen Technicksupport anbieten. 
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob ich es vielleicht wirklich zum Händler schicken soll. Mein Problem ist nur, dass es da sicher lange dauern wird und dass ich außerdem alles ausbauen, sprich meine ganzen gemanagten kabel plus Karton und und und mitschicken muss... Außerdem würde ich dann ohne Computer dastehen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

Mach mal hier einen Thread auf und frag nach, vielleicht geht das dann schneller.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176


----------



## keks4 (15. Mai 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @keks4
> 
> Meinst du die Formel: P=U*I, bzw umgestellt I=P/U, ja die ist soweit richtig, allerdings kannst du die max Last nicht mit dem Einschaltvorgang vergleichen. Beim Einschalten wird alles gleichzeitig geladen (Kondensatoren), während bei max Last immer nur ein Teil geladen wird.



Ach richtig, es war ein P  mir ist das Zeichen für Watt nicht mehr eingefallen... darum hab ichs halt mit A und V geschrieben  aber zum anderen, heisst dass das ein NT beim einschalten mehr Strom zieht als es eigentlich laut Spezifikationen zur Verfügung stellt?


----------



## Mysteria (15. Mai 2016)

Übrigends, Druckerund Monitor ziehen ja auch noch zusätzlich Strom.


----------



## RaidRazer (15. Mai 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Das liegt am Einschaltstrom von den 3 Geräten und der B-Charakteristik deiner Sicherung. Entweder lässt du dir dort n´ C16 Automaten einbauen, oder schaltest den PC seperat ein.



Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hier ein 10A Automat mit der Charakteristik B  verbaut.
Hier einfach zu empfehlen einen C16 Automaten einzubauen ohne den Querschnitt der Kabel/Drähte zu kennen ist sehr bedenklich.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, dass das das gleiche ist.



Aber immerhin kein CX 


keks4 schrieb:


> Ach richtig, es war ein P  mir ist das Zeichen für Watt nicht mehr eingefallen... darum hab ichs halt mit A und V geschrieben   aber zum anderen, heisst dass das ein NT beim einschalten mehr Strom  zieht als es eigentlich laut Spezifikationen zur Verfügung  stellt?



Das machen alle Geräte, nur bei PC Netzteilen kommt es häufiger vor, das es die B Charakteristik überbeanschprucht



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hier ein 10A Automat mit der Charakteristik B  verbaut.
> Hier einfach zu empfehlen einen C16 Automaten einzubauen ohne den Querschnitt der Kabel/Drähte zu kennen ist sehr bedenklich.



Naja, solange es nicht mehr wie 15m zwischen Sicherung und Steckdose  sind, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Er kann auch ein C10 einbauen  lassen, denn es ist nicht die max Last das Problem, sondern der  Einschaltstrom


----------



## Abductee (15. Mai 2016)

Alternativ eine Master/Slave-Steckerleiste die deine zusätzlichen Komponenten verzögert einschaltet.
Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Uberspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 115949 936: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Das Problem mit dem Umbauen von Sicherungskästen ist, dass es ja nur eine Wohnung ist in der ich als Student Wohne und die vom dänischen Staat teilweise gepflegt/bezahlt wird.
Ich bezweifele dass ich hier größere geschweige denn irgendwelche Umbauten vornehmen kann/darf und dass dies wahrscheinlich mit viel Zeit/Geld verbunden ist.

Außerdem hatte ich den PC jetzt 3-4 Stunden ausgeschaltet und habe ihn hinten am Netzteil ausgeschaltet. Danach habe ich dann nach diesen 3-4 Stunden die Steckerleiste wieder eingeschaltet und dass Netzteil am Pc dann separat danach, da ist die Sicherung nicht raus geflogen. Meint ihr dass wenn ich dies immer mache, dann sie dann nicht raus knallt?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal Corsair anschreiben/anrufen morgen, und fragen ob diese 10 Ampere Sicherungen und das Stromnetz der Dänen denen ein Begriff sind oder ob mein Netzteil eine Macke hat.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2016)

Ihr wollt dem armen jung also weiss machen, dass das Netzteil einen einschaltstrom von 2300 watt hat. Und dann noch nen c automaten einbauen lassen... Gehts noch?

Wieso haben die steckdosen keine erdung? Sind die denn wenigstens klassisch genullt?

Ich vermute aber auch, dass das netzteil einen weg hat, hast du denn die Möglichkeit zum testen ein anderes herzubekommen?

Wie hoch ist die spannung, die an der steckdose anliegt? Vielleicht ist die auch zu niedrig, sodass das netzteil mehr strom beim einschalten zieht...

 Zangenamperemeter zum testen da?
Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht warum sie nicht geerdet sind, ist wohl der Standard hier, dass sie es nicht sind. In Dänemark sind die Steckdosen einfach bildlich gesprochen 2 Löcher in der Wand, an dem ich dann meine Steckerleiste mit einem Schuko-Stecker angeschlossen habe. Ich weiß´nicht genau was "klassisch genullt" heißt leider, bzw. wie ich dies checken könnte.
Nein, das habe ich leider nicht. Aber ich hatte für kurze Zeit einen älteren PC von mir hier, der ein 500W Netzteil hatte und bei diesem ist die Sicherung nie raus geflogen, und ja, der PC war an der selben Sicherung.
Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich die Spannung checken kann, ich habe leider kein Messgerät oder ähnliches hier.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2016)

metigel94 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob ich es vielleicht wirklich zum Händler schicken soll.


Zum Händler schicken und ein vernünftiges Gerät von einem gescheiten Hersteller nehmen, der auch gescheiten Endkundensupport hat, bei dem man auch ohne registrierung Kontakt aufnehmen kann...

Bei dem der Support für Deutschland auch in *deutscher Sprache* stattfinden kann, nicht auf englisch, wie bei Corsair...


----------



## metigel94 (15. Mai 2016)

Mal angenommen, ich würde es einfach zum Händler zurückschicken und mir ein komplett neues Netzteil von einer anderen Firma holen; könnt ihr mir dann ein spezielles Netzteil empfehlen, bzw. ein bestimmtes Model/Marke?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2016)

Du kannst dir mal das Straight E10, das Cooler Master V550 oder das Super Flower Leadex anschauen.
Was für ein Rechner hast du eigentlich?


----------



## metigel94 (16. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Rechner hast du eigentlich?



Mein Rechner ist Marke Eigenbau. Ich habe folgende Komponenten verbaut:

-MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Motherboard
-Intel i5 6600K @ 4.2GHz
- Samung 840 EVO 256GB SSD
- Samsung 1TB HDD
- HyperX 16GB DDR4 Ram
- AMD Radeon HD6950 (Wird bald gegen GTX 1070 getauscht  )
- NZXT S340 Gehäuse
- Arctic Freezer i32 CPU Cooler

Ich habe jetzt bei Corsair ein Ticket für einen Express-Austausch beantragt. Bis jetzt ging alles Reibungslos und einfach, und ja, es wirkt erst so als würde alles auf englisch vor sich gehen, aber dem ist nicht so. Es wurde alles maschinell geprüft und in 1-2 Tagen wird das Netzteil via UPS verschickt, so dass ich es ende der Woche haben sollte.

Ich werde mich nochmal melden wenn das neue Netzteil da ist und berichten, ob nun alles so läuft wie es soll.


Kleine Anmerkung noch zum Service von Corsair:
Ich muss sagen dass jeder der der englischen Sprache nur halbwegs mächtig ist, hier einen guten und schnellen Support erwarten darf, der zwar ein wenig umständlich zu finden ist, mich aber dennoch mit der Möglichkeit der Express-Reklamation positiv stimmt (Ja, man braucht eine Kreditkarte für die Express-Reklamation, doch ein Standard-Austausch wird auch angeboten). Als ich mein Netzteil für meinen MSI GT72 damals bei MSI einschicken sollte gab es diese Möglichkeit nicht, auch nach wiederholtem Hinweisen auf die Tatsache das dies mein primärer Computer sei und ich ein Student bin der kurz vor seinen Prüfungen steht. Natürlich verstehe ich dass eine Firma dieses Model nicht anbietet, doch als Student 3 Wochen ohne Laptop, bzw. jeglichen Computer aus zu kommen, ist auf gut deutsch gesagt schon *******. Da lob' ich mir wirklich das Reklamationsmodel von Corsair.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2016)

Für den Rechner reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil locker aus.


----------



## Syphon (18. Mai 2016)

Ich muss mich hier frecherweise mal einklinken.

Auch bei meinem Rechner fliegt ab und an die Sicherung raus.  Könnte es sein das auch mein Netzteil "defekt" ist?


Folgende Hardware ist verbaut:

I7 6700K 4,5Ghz
Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream
BeQuiet E10 500W
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Corsair LPX 16GB
1x 120 Gb Samsung SSD
1x 250 Gb Crucial SSD


Zu sagen ist noch dass das selbe Problem auch schon bei meinem älteren Rechner bestand mit einem Corsair Netzteil und das Gebäude relativ alt ist und somit natürlich auch die Sicherungen und Stromleitungen. Auf den Sicherungen lässt sich leider nicht mehr sonderlich viel erkennen.

Sollte ich das Netzteil vielleicht mal einschicken?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Wird bei dir wahrscheinlich das gleiche Problem sein.
Der Einschaltstrom ist zu hoch und die Sicherung verabschiedet sich.
Was hängt denn alles an dem Stromkreis?
Hast du mal den Gegentest mit einem Staubsauger gemacht? Die haben auch hohe Einschaltströme.
Ansonsten musst du das Netzteil nicht vom Stromnetz trennen.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Mai 2016)

Unabhängig vom Netzteil sorgen große Primärcaps für einen sehr hohen und sehr kurzen Einschaltstrom, wo durchaus Sicherungen fliegen können. 
Denn leere Kondensatoren sind in den ersten Millisekunden wie ein Kurzschluss. Auch wenn sich >2300W viel anhören, der Stromzähler bekommt das eh nicht mit, weil der viel zu träge für solch Spitzen ist. 

An der Stelle des TE würd ich eher ein Netzteil empfehlen, was intern ein einschaltverzögertes Relais hat. Dort wird der Einschaltstrom mit Widerständen gedrosselt.

Und ja, fehlende Erdung halte ich auch gerade bei Schaltnetzteilen für bedenklich. Wenn du ein Metallgehäuse hast, dürftest du die fehlende Erdung am leichten vibrieren beim "leicht drüberstreicheln" bemerken.


----------



## Syphon (18. Mai 2016)

@ Threshold

An dem Stromkreis hängen: PC, Drucker, 2 Monitore und die G19 mit dem Stromanschluss für die 2 USB-Steckplätze.


Staubsauger wird auch immer hier in dem Stromkreis eingesteckt. Also nicht an der Leiste aber an der Steckdose an der Tür. Keinerlei Probleme bisher damit gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Netzteil nicht mehr vom Strom trennen und mal mit einem Elektriker sprechen, ob man an den Sicherungsautomaten was machen kann. Das muss aber ein Fachmann ergründen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Syphon schrieb:


> Auch bei meinem Rechner fliegt ab und an die Sicherung raus.  Könnte es sein das auch mein Netzteil "defekt" ist?


Definiere Sicherung bitte genauer.
Dazu musst du dich zum Sicherungskasten bewegen und mal nachschauen, was dort verbaut ist.

Üblich sind hier:
L16A
H16A
B16A

(oder weniger).

zutreffendes bitte streicheln


----------



## MF13 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, dass alle eure Netzteile NICHT defekt sind. Das Problem ist einfach der hohe Einschaltstrom, der entsteht, weil die Kondensatoren beim Einschalten sofort komplett geladen werden. 

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, mein NT ist ein P10 mit 550 Watt, an der Steckerleiste hängen PC, zwei Monitore, Drucker und Wii U. Wenn ich die Steckerleiste einfach einschalte, fliegt gelegentlich die Sicherung (dürfte b16 sein, müsste aber nochmal nachschauen).
Wenn das NT beim Anschalten der Steckerleiste  aber ausgeschaltet ist und erst danach eingeschaltet wird, fliegt die Sicherung nicht.
Ich hab das Problem gelöst, indem ich eine neue Steckerleiste mit einzeln schaltbaren Steckdosen gekauft habe 

Das Rausfliegen der Sicherung durch den hohen Einschaltstrom ist für Netzteil und PC-Hardware völlig harmlos, aber für die Steckerleiste selbst ist es auf Dauer nicht gesund. 
Bei einer älteren Steckerleiste, an der der PC früher hing, hat es nämlich wohl genau durch den hohen Einschaltstrom den Schaltmechanismus verbrutzelt, die ist jetzt ein Fall für die Mülltönne.


----------



## Syphon (20. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Definiere Sicherung bitte genauer.
> Dazu musst du dich zum Sicherungskasten bewegen und mal nachschauen, was dort verbaut ist.
> 
> Üblich sind hier:
> ...



Bei mir sind L16A Sicherungen verbaut. Sollte man die ggf tauschen?

@ MF13: könntest du mir dein Modell der Steckerleiste mal verlinken?


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2016)

Nimm doch gleich eine Master/Slave-Steckerleiste, dann ersparst du dir das händische ein/ausschalten.


----------



## Syphon (20. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich eine Master/Slave-Steckerleiste, dann ersparst du dir das händische ein/ausschalten.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, jedoch scheinen diese dinger nicht sonderlich lange zu halten! Wenn man den rezesionen auf amazon glauben darf. 

Vielleicht gibts es ja eine bessere alternative?


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2016)

Das kommt halt stark auf die Verwendung, bzw. auf Verbraucher an.
Wenn ich eine normale schaltbare Steckerleiste hab und damit immer einen 3kW Heizstrahler schalte, überlebt die das auch nicht lange.
Wenn du so was nur hast um einen Drucker, Monitor, anderen Kleinkram zu schalten, halten die genau so lange wie was anderes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2016)

Syphon schrieb:


> Bei mir sind L16A Sicherungen verbaut. Sollte man die ggf tauschen?


Ja, aber sowas von.
Die sind seit 1990 verboten...

Das ganze sollte natürlich von einem Fachmann erledigt werden.


----------



## Syphon (21. Mai 2016)

Oh... ok, dann muss ich da wohl was tauschen lassen! 

Kann der Elektriker die einfach so tauschen oder muss man dann auch neue Leitungen ziehen?


----------



## dsdenni (21. Mai 2016)

Syphon schrieb:


> Oh... ok, dann muss ich da wohl was tauschen lassen!
> 
> Kann der Elektriker die einfach so tauschen oder muss man dann auch neue Leitungen ziehen?


Solang kein Klingeldraht als Stromführende Leitung verwendet wurde, sollte er einfach die Sicherungen austauschen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2016)

Syphon schrieb:


> Kann der Elektriker die einfach so tauschen oder muss man dann auch neue Leitungen ziehen?



Das Muss der Fachmann vor Ort entscheiden.
Eine Ferndiagnose ist nicht möglich.
Das ganze hängt z.B. von der Länge der Leitungen ab. Bei großen Längen muss es ein B13 Automat sein...


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2016)

Was für ein Schwachsinn! B13A müssen es nur sein, wenn der querschnitt 1,5 qmm ist oder die Leitung länger als 16m ist! Des weiteren gibt es sowas wie Bestandsschutz, die Automaten dürfen seit 1990 nicht mehr neu verbaut werden, ausgetauscht werden müssen sie deswegen noch lange nicht!


----------



## metigel94 (22. Mai 2016)

So Leute,

am Freitag habe ich mein neues Netzteil von Corsair bekommen, dass mir aus Garantieansprüchen zugeschickt wurde. 
Ich, voller Elan, habe es natürlich sofort gegen mein altes ausgetauscht und musste zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen, dass die Sicherung immer noch raus flog.

Ich dachte mir bevor ich jetzt damit lebe will ich wenigstens alles versucht haben und habe auch alle alten Kabel vom Netzteil gegen die vom neuen ausgetauscht.
Ich hätte mir nie gedacht dass das Problem hier lag, aber tatsächlich, die Sicherung blieb drin nachdem ich alle Kabel getauscht hatte. Auch nach 3 weiteren Tagen und Nächten ist die Sicherung nicht einmal mehr raus geflogen. 

Jetzt ist aber mein Problem dass wenn das Netzteil unter Last kommt, z.B. wenn ich spiele, dann kann ich hören dass der Lüfter ganz nervig klackert. Es ist nicht nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr ganz nah ran gehe, sonder ich kann es auch von einiger Entfernung noch hören.

Meine Frage ist, meint ihr ich kann das alte Netzteil wieder einbauen? Wie ich ja nun festgestellt habe, lag das Problem an einem der Kabel und nicht am Netzteil. Corsair dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem damit haben wenn ich ihnen das Netzteil zurückschicke dass sie mir von vorne herein als Ersatzteil geschickt haben oder? Für die sollte doch eigentlich egal sein welches sie kriegen, Hauptsache sie kriegen eins; oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

Neues Netzteil reklamieren.


----------

